# Snowboarding Tattoo...?



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Anyone have any tattoos' having to do with boarding? If so, post a picture

Or anyone have any good ideas for a boarding tat? I have always wanted to incorporate some kind of tattoo having to do with boarding into one of my other tattoo's. Its getting to the point where I almost have too many tat's so I cant get a new one...but I could just add to an existing one. Or...maybe....I could get a new one if the tat looks right lol

Post your ideas!!!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Its getting to the point where I almost have too many tat's


not possible. and pics please :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I do, it's preety cheesy though.. My wife and I wanted something for our anniversary and since we like tattoos and snowboarding we should get something together, so we did. We got on our lower wrist in the inside part, a heart with a snowboard with bindings going thru it. It's kind of weird looking cause the board looks bent so when you look at it upside down it looks like a skateboard( which I still ride) so it's like 2 for 1..I'll post a pic later.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Ive only got one tattoo at the moment but Im gonna start filling in the rest of my arm soon.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> Ive only got one tattoo at the moment but Im gonna start filling in the rest of my arm soon.


Make the next one snowboard related.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been wanting to get a tattoo that has a boarder doing a method off of a kicker but half the boarder is dressed up in a suit/tie and the other half of him is in his typical boarding gear. Since I work in the corporate world, thought that would be a cool look. Still not sure where in Vancouver/Portland to get it done though?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

boardapelli









My lone tree....


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

just don't get one on your foot


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

I've considered getting the fishbones from that old brushie board.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Or anyone have any good ideas for a boarding tat?


A naked chick with big boobs. Maybe put a board in the background if you've got time.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

coffeenirvana said:


> I've been wanting to get a tattoo that has a boarder doing a method off of a kicker but half the boarder is dressed up in a suit/tie and the other half of him is in his typical boarding gear. Since I work in the corporate world, thought that would be a cool look. Still not sure where in Vancouver/Portland to get it done though?



AHHHHHH im diggin that, where you going to put it?


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Great Question.......It would have to be something that would be hidden at work so no lower arms. I'm built like a Kenyan runner so probably not enough room on the old guns. Thinking shoulder or side of ribs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

BoardingBanana said:


>


Now this is very cool :thumbsup: and original.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

coffeenirvana said:


> Great Question.......It would have to be something that would be hidden at work so no lower arms. I'm built like a Kenyan runner so probably not enough room on the old guns. Thinking shoulder or side of ribs.


Yea I can see that as more of a ribs or back or even calf piece more then the shoulder.



BoardingBanana said:


>


thats official, I seen this before, is that really yours? cuz if so ur famous, I seen that same piece on the internet a while back.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

BoardingBanana said:


>


reallyyyy cool. thats doing it right for a snowboarding tattoo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> just don't get one on your foot


I have a tattoo on my foot....whats wrong with that?!!??


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

BoardingBanana said:


>



Very cool....I have seen that before also actually. I like it though...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I have a tattoo on my foot....whats wrong with that?!!??



I think he is just being a cry baby cuz it hurts like a bitch!!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

this will be mines not the best pic.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I was thinking a goggle outline and a nice scenery view(if possible)

Like looking through the eyes of a boarder.

But I need to get a good goggle outline and scenery pic, preferably a mountain that almosts takes my life!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

View attachment 2019


Something like this would be pretty sweet I think.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

you know what, that is a really good idea.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you should get a goggle tattoo on your face so it looks like you're wearing goggles


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

If I were to get a snowboarding tattoo it would be something like that. Given, it would have to be cleaner with simpified lines to avoid the details fading into each other over time. Originally I imagined the white areas ink-free, but they might also work if they were done in black ink. I have another idea for a boarding tattoo but I havent designed it yet, once I have I'll post'er up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

This would be the other tattoo I designed.


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

illicit snowboarding: illicit's Guide to Snowboard Tattoos


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I have $200 spent so far on my OFFICIAL sleeve. its gonna be the 07-08 Salomon Official with the drugs, money and guns...pics in a second. 
After that is done ill be doing a "lift ride on acid" going up Vails park with wavy broken towers and upside down chairs. Trippy, that will be the inside of my arm going up to my shoulder.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

the blue salomon sign is done now too, need to get the white exploding out next, then the color!!!


----------

